# como repositorios locales de gentoo

## yunior83

hola si alguien me pudiera facilitar un script o ideas para hacer un repo local de gentoo  para mejorar la velocidad de descarga de los paquetes se lo agradeceria ya que tengo un ancho de banda muy bajo para acceder a internet

salu2  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## opotonil

Te refieres a esto:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Local_rsync_mirror

Salu2.

----------

## yunior83

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Te refieres a esto:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Local_rsync_mirror
> 
> Salu2.

 

a ver mira dejame explicarte siempre he sido usuario de debian y me estoy iniciando en gentoo portodas las ventajas que le he visto cuando lo comparo con debian, en debien se tiene un repositorio de toda la paketeria que se le puede instalar usando apt-get install nombre del pakete anja me gustaria poder bajar toda la paketeria del gentoo para a la hora de darle emerge nombre del pakete no tenga que irlo a buscar a internet sino que lo busque en un sitio local que tenga en una pc de mi LAN 

salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

Es que los repositorios de gentoo son demasiado extensos como para bajarlos a una lan no obstante puedes averiguar con emerge -pv nombre_del_paquete los archivos que necesitas para instalar el paquete y sus dependencias, despues los bajas desde una conexion mas rápida y los copias a /usr/portage/distfiles una vez hecho eso como emerge antes de ir a internet mira en ese directorio simplemente emerge nombre_del_paquete te instalará dicho paquete siempre que coincidan las versiones sin pasar por internet.

Espero no liarte.

----------

